# SRRV Process Confusion Please Help



## KeninCebu (Oct 11, 2021)

I am in the process of trying to do the SRRV application with the new EED exception but am having trouble getting guidance. I have contacted two PRA marketers. One wants to charge fees but won't even disclose the total fees despite the government paying the fees of marketers. The second is not playing games like that but I am having trouble getting direct and accurate answers to basic questions. Can anyone help with this who has been through the process or suggest a good marketer who can communicate accurately in English about these questions.

Under the new process if you don't go through with the SRRV you lose the fees. But I can't get a confirmation that you would not loose the deposit which in my case under classic is 20K U.S.

I have been told to put a local address on the application form. I don't know what to do there. 

I have been told that the clearance letter that I can get from the sheriff's office in LA needs to be Apostled. When I asked what that was or how to get it I was told from the Department of State. That can't be right. Do I need to have the letter notarized? That means hiring a notary to wait in line for hours with me? What and how do you get things Apostled?

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## MaxLifeTraveler (Nov 15, 2019)

I think I covered most of your questions in my post:









Yes you can get a Visa to visit Philippines but its not...


For those of you who do not qualify to enter PH under current covid restrictions I wanted to share that there are a few options, but they are not super easy or free. I'm not promoting these options, just pointing them out for those of you who are interested. There are a number of...




www.expatforum.com





I did not use a marketer. They added zero value for me. I'm dealing with PRA direct.

You do need a police clearance. I did both San Jose PD and California DOJ. CaDOJ was done in about 2 weeks. SJPD tool a month. Either your local PD or CA DOJ will work. If you get the CA DOJ clearance you have to ask DOJ to send a signed copy. Once you have that you get it Apostilled by CA Depart of State. You can do that yourself in LA or Sacremento or you can use a service. I used a service.

You do not need to get the police clearance or medical exam notarized or Apostilled to get the EED. You do need the Apostilled docs before you travel to PH to complete the SRRV.

If you email [email protected] you can request the "EED SRRV" process document. It's a pdf that gives most of the details of the process. It's not complete of course.

And yes you can get your deposit back if the EED or SRRV process fails. You do lose $200 of the application fee and any fees you spent on documents here in US.

mike


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

A name that regularly comes up is Mary Rose, she is a marketer for the PRA and does not charge a fee on top of the application, she is paid by the PRA. This is her Facebook page.


https://m.facebook.com/maryroseprasrrv/?referrer=services_landing_page&locale=zh_CN


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary D said:


> A name that regularly comes up is Mary Rose, she is a marketer for the PRA and does not charge a fee on top of the application, she is paid by the PRA. This is her Facebook page.
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/maryroseprasrrv/?referrer=services_landing_page&locale=zh_CN


 I used Mary Rose, she was excellent. She was very responsive and gave accurate information.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

I used Mary Jane Gomez.. excellent service , she is based in Manila . I was happy to pay her as I completed almost all the requirements in one day with her driving me around. Should be able find her with Google.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The Philippines have differing terms such as Police Clearance but nobody in the US has a clue what that means but essentially it means a copy of your Police Record.

When it comes to Immigration and contacts that will help a fellow Expat please continue to post the link, no worries there thank you Gary!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

This guy has !lots of info on SRRV and will help FOC.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

Gary D said:


> A name that regularly comes up is Mary Rose, she is a marketer for the PRA and does not charge a fee on top of the application, she is paid by the PRA. This is her Facebook page.
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/maryroseprasrrv/?referrer=services_landing_page&locale=zh_CN





Manitoba said:


> I used Mary Rose, she was excellent. She was very responsive and gave accurate information.


I used Ms Maria Rose and was very disappointed with the service she provided. She was most helpful until we encountered a few problems. As you probably know, most agents/ companies tend to be wonderful until something goes wrong. Maria Rose fits that description well. I’m not sure there’s any point in going into detail here, suffice to say, not only would I never recommend that agent to anyone, I would strongly advise against using her.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

First bad thing I've ever heard about this lady in near 10 years of expat sites, perhaps Maria Rose and Mary Rose are 2 different people?

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Okay.. welp, on our "useful links" area pinned I have contact information for another lady under the SRRV topic but here's most of the information:

To get a heads up on the New Courtesy SRRV For Veterans, I am going to tell you the name of the woman to see and tell you right where to go! See PRA Officer in Charge, Ms. Scarlet L. Lachica, at either the PRA Office in Angeles City or the PRA Office in Subic. Ms. Lachica is at the Angeles City PRA on Monday, Wednesday and Friday and she is at the Subic PRA office on Tuesday and Thursday. The PRA office email address is [email protected] The office mobile phone contact number is 09179853715.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> First bad thing I've ever heard about this lady in near 10 years of expat sites, perhaps Maria Rose and Mary Rose are 2 different people? OMO. Cheers, Steve.


For clarification, the marketeer I am referring to is: maria rose baranda. I’d be very surprised if there are two of them working as PRA marketeers.

There have been a couple of occasions over the years when I wanted to raise my objections on the forum, mostly when another member has recommended Maria. If I recall, it’s usually the same person/ persons recommending her, which is their prerogative if asked for advice. In the past, I refrained from stating my experience/ objections as I didn’t wish to get embroiled in an online barney with those recommending her.

However, as the OP has specifically asked for advice on the subject and this lady’s name is again being put forward, I assume that the OP would also appreciate hearing from members who have had a less than favourable experience with Maria. At the end of the day, it's only my opinion and the OP can choose whomever he wants.


----------



## KeninCebu (Oct 11, 2021)

To give everyone an update, though I heard that the Sheriff clearance letter does not need to be notarized before being apostilled, it was rejected but the CA secretary of state because it wasn't notarized. I need to make some calls about this on Monday.


----------



## onemore52 (May 3, 2017)

Gary D said:


> A name that regularly comes up is Mary Rose, she is a marketer for the PRA and does not charge a fee on top of the application, she is paid by the PRA. This is her Facebook page.
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/maryroseprasrrv/?referrer=services_landing_page&locale=zh_CN


Thanks, I appreciate your advice. Cheers


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

KeninCebu said:


> To give everyone an update, though I heard that the Sheriff clearance letter does not need to be notarized before being apostilled, it was rejected but the CA secretary of state because it wasn't notarized. I need to make some calls about this on Monday.


For whatever reason Kenin the Philippine Government calls it a clearance letter but it's just a copy for Immigration purposes of your Police Record or the record Law Enforcement has on you.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

onemore52 said:


> Thanks, I appreciate your advice. Cheers


Here's information another set of links and contact I posted under Useful Links for Expats

*SRRV contact information and links.*

https://pra.gov.ph
https://pra.gov.ph/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/SRRV-Info-Guide-04.14.15.pdf


To get a heads up on the New Courtesy SRRV For Veterans, I am going to tell you the name of the woman to see and tell you right where to go! See PRA Officer in Charge, Ms. Scarlet L. Lachica, at either the PRA Office in Angeles City or the PRA Office in Subic. Ms. Lachica is at the Angeles City PRA on Monday, Wednesday and Friday and she is at the Subic PRA office on Tuesday and Thursday. The PRA office email address is [email protected] The office mobile phone contact number is 09179853715. Expat Forum link found here SRRV Useful Links thread


----------



## onemore52 (May 3, 2017)

pagbati said:


> For clarification, the marketeer I am referring to is: maria rose baranda. I’d be very surprised if there are two of them working as PRA marketeers.
> 
> There have been a couple of occasions over the years when I wanted to raise my objections on the forum, mostly when another member has recommended Maria. If I recall, it’s usually the same person/ persons recommending her, which is their prerogative if asked for advice. In the past, I refrained from stating my experience/ objections as I didn’t wish to get embroiled in an online barney with those recommending her.
> 
> However, as the OP has specifically asked for advice on the subject and this lady’s name is again being put forward, I assume that the OP would also appreciate hearing from members who have had a less than favourable experience with Maria. At the end of the day, it's only my opinion and the OP can choose whomever he wants.


So can I deduce from what you just said that you are not a fan of hers?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Perhaps Pagbati could elaborate as I only passed on her info from a third party, I have no skin in the game. Manitoba I believe said he had an excellent experience Knowing both sides of the coin could be very useful if using her services in the future.


----------

